

Notch's Minecraft follow-up 0x10c officially dead - spazz
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/18/4634438/notchs-minecraft-follow-up-0x10c-officially-dead-but-its-gameplay

======
pixie_
I've been there.. you work your ass off on a project and even if it's
successful you just want to move onto something fresh.. In retrospect you wish
you spent more time developing your original project.

------
benologist
2nd hand rewording of [http://www.usgamer.net/articles/notch-puts-0x10c-on-
icecommu...](http://www.usgamer.net/articles/notch-puts-0x10c-on-icecommunity-
heats-things-up-by-going-diy)

